# I feel like he's trying to tell me something...



## xiphius (Oct 19, 2018)

My cat (Yuri) was annoyed that I didn't seem to be getting the hint that he wanted breakfast this morning. After several failed attempts to get my attention, this is how I found him in the living room... 







(Yes, those are his actual food cans that he removed from the box and rolled out onto the floor...)

I feel like he's trying so hard to tell me something! But what could it be!?!? :rollhappy:


----------



## chris20 (Oct 19, 2018)

Smart kitty!


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2018)

Lovely cat and quite a smart one as well. This should teach you a lesson.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2018)

Thats funny! Its a good thing he wasnt trying to tell you to change the litter box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Oct 20, 2018)

Cats are pretty cool. Hahaha


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2018)

"If you're so smart get the can opener out of the drawer, too"!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2018)

Smart guy....and very cute!

Give him a monkey for a pet, that could help him with opening the 'hook', 'split' on the top of the boxes (or what ever that thing on the top of the box is called?)! :wink:

Kind regard,
Jens


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2018)

can, lift tab.


----------



## xiphius (Oct 23, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> "If you're so smart get the can opener out of the drawer, too"!





Guldal said:


> Smart guy....and very cute!
> 
> Give him a monkey for a pet, that could help him with opening the 'hook', 'split' on the top of the boxes (or what ever that thing on the top of the box is called?)! :wink:
> 
> ...



Don't even! He has already learned how to open cabinet doors/drawers and scoop stuff out with this paws. My only saving grace is his lack of opposable thumbs!


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2018)




----------

